# All GT200/b have temp sensors?



## newfellow (Aug 30, 2009)

Well, I might be going a bit late on any of GT200 chips out there used to G92 GPU temp sensor only cards in the past (and ever since begin of time), but I see all the screenshots on web
on NVIDIA GT200b chip reporting all sort of neet stuff VDDC, GPU, Memory?, PCB temps. Like in the GPU-Z download/introduction pages:







Is this in all the GT200 cards or just some hyped models?


----------



## human_error (Aug 30, 2009)

The temps should be in every card as it is not a "bonus feature" but rather a feature to keep the card from cooking itself (although i guess some custom pcb designs may have more/less sensors depending on the redesign). The on-die sensors will be the same for every card though.

Also there are no memory temperature sensors btw - on any graphics card. If you see something with memory in it is either not a temperature or it is the on-die memory controller.

Oh and if you are looking for a new card i'd leave it a couple of weeks until ATI announce and start to launch their new DX11 cards as even if you won't go for a new card i'm sure it will force price drops on current cards as well from both ati and nvidia.


----------



## largon (Aug 31, 2009)

Only those cards with Volterra PWM will give out "VDDC Slave (...)" temps. That is, 65nm GTX280/260 and the dual-PCB GTX295 will show them.


----------



## newfellow (Aug 31, 2009)

human_error said:


> Oh and if you are looking for a new card i'd leave it a couple of weeks until ATI announce and start to launch their new DX11 cards as even if you won't go for a new card i'm sure it will force price drops on current cards as well from both ati and nvidia.



Yeah, knew on this change, but found decent priced card from nvidia collection decided straight up to get the card ignoring DX11 as I can use the cheap card for next 6-9 months easily until anything really new comes along. Don't exactly have too much trust on new GT300 or the ATI 5800 series, hehe. We are after all light years away on technology thanks to ATI for that.

Price drop isn't gonna be that much that would of wait (of course I can be wrong).




> Only those cards with Volterra PWM will give out "VDDC Slave (...)" temps. That is, 65nm GTX280/260 and the dual-PCB GTX295 will show them.



Not that I doubt this, but heard also some Galaxy cards has the Volterra PWM. Wondering here does all 275/285 cards have the uP#####(what ever the other chip is) or is there some of these digital PWM's on these cards too. 

Anyway, tomorrow we know..


----------

